# New from Eagle America



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Just got this on email today. Looks handy ;-)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

it is a cool tool


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting but I think a shop made one could do the same thing for a lot less than $85.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Bob,
This is probably a great jig for professionals who would maybe find it cheaper to make than to purchase considering that time is money to them, and they can use it in conjunction with other purchased routing accessories as shown in the makers pics.

The problem with stuff like this for hobbyists is that you have to use it an awful lot for it to pay for itself. I have a Trend router and I get their catalog each year. They have a lot of great jigs, like their jig used for routing coping joints for counter top joints. I have only installed one counter top in my whole life. Great for the profs though who do it daily.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I agree. I could certainly make one for less than $85 with scraps I have lying around. It is not something that I would buy unless I was in a heck of a hurry and short on time. I have a bath counter to do some time in the future. My router and a file will do the few feet I need to get done ;-))

I just thought I'd throw this out and see what popped up. Not much ;-)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

What's the cut-out frame in the 3rd picture?

I doubt it is included but the frame would interest me… 
a less spendy version of the costly Festool product.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have no idea. Might be on their site somewhere??


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a handy tool Bob but being a WWer I'm sure you could rustle up something equally as good?


----------

